# Solenoid Valve Question



## Chugach (May 31, 2019)

Hello,
I would like to build Mikkojay's Auduino 4 channel prop controller and it uses a 5V 4 channel Relay Module. Can that power a 12V solenoid valve? 


Thanks,
Chugach


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The relays don't power anything, it is used to turn things on and off. If you're asking if it can handle switching 12v, the answer is yes. I believe some can even switch 110v as well.


----------



## Chugach (May 31, 2019)

Excellent thank you IMU


----------

